# GARDASEE: Wo (Bars/Restaurants) trifft sich die Community



## FuXX (13. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

fahre Ende des Monats mir meiner Freundin an  den Gardasee.
Sind erstmalig da und da sie bisher noch nicht wirklich viel radgefahren ist, auch ohne Bikes.

Würden dennoch gerne was vom Bikerflair mitkriegen und daher die Frage:
Wo trefft ihr euch (nach der Abfrahrt/nach dem TransAlp) Tagsüber/Abends??? 
Wo sollte man hingehen? 
Welche Bars/Restaurant sind gut?

Wir sind in Malcesine untergebracht und mobil...

Vielen Dank für eure Info!
Ciao + schönen Gruss, FuXX


----------



## FreeriderMuc (13. Juni 2008)

abends die Windsbar in Torbole, gute drinks und nette Leute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dievole (13. Juni 2008)

Fahr/geh mal nach Arco in die Fußgängerzone


----------



## Enduro (13. Juni 2008)

http://www.mecki.com


----------



## psx0407 (13. Juni 2008)

... nach der tour zu mecki´s, dann nach dem duschen und abendessen noch in die wind´s bar bis open end. beides in torbole.

ein tag kann kaum schöner sein !

psxß4ß7


----------



## anda (14. Juni 2008)

wind´s bar


----------



## marc (17. Juni 2008)

wurd ja schon das wichtigste genannt  

Einfach schauen wo die "dicken Hobel" rumstehen...dann rein gehn. Meist Pizzerien oder die erst genannten Lokalitäten. Wind´s Bar waren wir oft.
Sind im Juli auch wieder unten   

Marc


----------



## FuXX (17. Juni 2008)

Vielen Dank für Eure Infos!!!
Werd dann auf jeden Fall mal die Wind's Bar und Mcki's aufsuchen...

Kennt zufällig jemand das Hotel "Da Tino" in Malcesine??? Lt. Internet soll es ja recht gut (Preis/Leistung) sein... 

BTW: Wo kann ich mir gute Hobel für nen Tag leihen??? Irgendwelche Tips???

ThxALot!
FuXx FuKKes


----------



## tri4me (17. Juni 2008)

Wenn dir die Wind´s Bar zu voll ist. Um die Ecke ist das Moby Dick. Is nicht so stylish. Und (sorry aber das muß mal raus) Mecki is eher was für Poser, da kann man sich ja gleich ins La Paz oder vecchio porto in Riva setzen.

Grüße tri4me


----------



## marc (17. Juni 2008)

tri4me schrieb:


> ... Und (sorry aber das muß mal raus) Mecki is eher was für Poser...



Vollkommen richtig! ABER: schee isch´s...ist doch Urlaub und Gaudi. Und Mecki´s & Co gehören nun mal dazu   
Gäb´s sowas hier in Freiburg würd ich mich da auch mal hinsetzen


----------



## Cook (17. Juni 2008)

FuXX schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für Eure Infos!!!
> 
> BTW: Wo kann ich mir gute Hobel für nen Tag leihen??? Irgendwelche Tips???
> 
> ...



Wir hatten mit

http://www.3s-bike.de/Index_de.htm

gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Ist direkt neben Mecki's.

Mecki's Bar finde ich a bisserl "voyeuristisch" weil zuuu oft als "der Treff" angepriesen. Viele sitzen erwartungsvoll da und warten dass irgendwas Tolles passiert. 
Der Radladen selbst ist aber voll o.k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (17. Juni 2008)

Cook schrieb:


> Mecki's Bar finde ich a bisserl "voyeuristisch" weil zuuu oft als "der Treff" angepriesen. Viele sitzen erwartungsvoll da und warten dass irgendwas Tolles passiert.
> Der Radladen selbst ist aber voll o.k.



Na und... Der Capu ist zwar eher nicht so gut, aber ein alkoholfreies Weizen hat schon was. Ich finds toll dem Treiben zuzusehen. Und es ist ja Urlaub, da darf man auch mal posen. Und an den Abschürfungen und Dreck an den Rädern erkennt men sehr schnell wer auf dem Trail war und wer nicht. Mecki´s ist genau das, was für mich den Urlaub ausmacht 

Wer nur tolle Trails haben will, kann auch nach Finale fahren  Finalborgo kann IMHO was die Locations angeht nicht mit Torbole mithalten. Mich reizt am Lago genau dieser Kontrast. Auf dem Trail in Teilen total einsam und am Nachmittag wieder mitten im Leben!


----------



## Hegi (17. Juni 2008)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Na und... Der Capu ist zwar eher nicht so gut, aber ein alkoholfreies Weizen hat schon was. Ich finds toll dem Treiben zuzusehen. Und es ist ja Urlaub, da darf man auch mal posen. Und an den Abschürfungen und Dreck an den Rädern erkennt men sehr schnell wer auf dem Trail war und wer nicht. Mecki´s ist genau das, was für mich den Urlaub ausmacht



 und wenn's dunkel wird kann man in wind's bar weiter posen  das ist das apre-lago-bikefeeling!


----------



## fritzbox (17. Juni 2008)

Cook schrieb:


> Wir hatten mit
> 
> http://www.3s-bike.de/Index_de.htm
> 
> ...



O.K schon aber völlig überteuert


----------



## Catsoft (17. Juni 2008)

fritzbox schrieb:


> O.K schon aber völlig überteuert



Genau! Deswegen häng ich abends auch in Foxi ab  Und wenn von Überteuert die Rede ist: Als Hamburger bin ich Kummer gewohnt. Da ist der Lago eher günstig


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (17. Juni 2008)

Hat der Carpentari nicht auch Leihbikes?


----------



## fritzbox (17. Juni 2008)

Ich sitze  auch manchmal im Urlaub bei mecki ,habe aber immer das Gefühl das 95% der Gäste kein einzigen Berg mit dem Rad erklimmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube_Airmatic (17. Juni 2008)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Genau! Deswegen häng ich abends auch in Foxi ab  Und wenn von Überteuert die Rede ist: Als Hamburger bin ich Kummer gewohnt. Da ist der Lago eher günstig




Ääääääh, wo und was ist´n des Foxi?? Kenn ich noch gar nicht.... Hast du da bitte mal einen Link?


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (17. Juni 2008)

fritzbox schrieb:


> Ich sitze  auch manchmal im Urlaub bei mecki ,habe aber immer das Gefühl das 95% der Gäste kein einzigen Berg mit dem Rad erklimmen




Heeeehhhh, das hab ich jetzt aber überhört....


----------



## emvau (17. Juni 2008)

I) also ich kann dir das refugio am passo nota empfehlen. da gibt's zwei schräge   vögel, die dir käse und salami überm offenen feuer grillen und schon mal nen kleinen kleinen traubenschnaps verköstigen. dazu gibt es ein nettes  rahmenprogramm, wenn sie anhand kleiner böller die dort ebenfalls rumstehenden kanonen soundtechnisch untermalen... 
 

II) das refugio unterhalb des casale wird aktuell von einem überaus sympathischen schwulen-pärchen bestens geführt.
 

die bars unten fast auf meereshöhe finde ich persönlich z.t. recht affig wegen der zahlreichen poser und sowas habe ich mir auch schon mal gedacht:


fritzbox schrieb:


> Ich sitze  auch manchmal im Urlaub bei mecki ,habe aber immer das Gefühl das 95% der Gäste kein einzigen Berg mit dem Rad erklimmen


deswegen mag ich auch torbole nicht wirklich
ich gebe aber zu, ich nutze schon lange eher die beschauliche facette des lago und nehme dann z.b. lieber ne authentische pizzeria in chiarano bei arco.


----------



## marc (17. Juni 2008)

fritzbox schrieb:


> Ich sitze  auch manchmal im Urlaub bei mecki ,habe aber immer das Gefühl das 95% der Gäste kein einzigen Berg mit dem Rad erklimmen



Yipieh! Bin bei den Elitären 5%  

 

Ich find Lago irgendwie nett. Liegt vielleicht daran dass ich schon sehr oft dort war und mich gut auskenne. Mag das Flair. Pizza & Bike


----------



## fritzbox (17. Juni 2008)

marc schrieb:


> *Yipieh! Bin bei den Elitären 5% *
> 
> 
> 
> Ich find Lago irgendwie nett. Liegt vielleicht daran dass ich schon sehr oft dort war und mich gut auskenne. Mag das Flair. Pizza & Bike



Ich auch ,letzten September in 16 Tagen mit Frauchen im Schlepptau über 25000Hm weggedrückt


----------



## dievole (18. Juni 2008)

*Thema Bikeverleih*:
Beim neuen Garda Sporting Club Hotel in Riva gibt's jetzt ein RADON Testcenter mit Bikeverleih. War aber noch nicht dort.

http://de.gardasportinghotel.it/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=23&Itemid=29


----------



## wogru (18. Juni 2008)

Schön das jeder etwas über Mecki´s zu sagen hat. Ich hatte auch den Eindruck das dort eher die Hochshuttle-Runterschieb-Fraktion sich am Ende eines "beschwerlichen" Tages über die Trails unterhält ohne zu erwähnen das man sie geschoben hat. Es mag ein paar Ausnahmen geben, aber ich mache lieber einen großen Bogen um Mecki´s, ist mir zu prollig.

@Fuxx: Du bist wohl im falschen Ort abgestiegen, die Bikerszene ist in Torbole. Ok, ist nicht weit bis dahin, aber ohne Auto geht´s nicht.


----------



## Jockelmatz (18. Juni 2008)

Also ich weiss garnicht, was ihr immer gegen Poser habt - denen kann man doch wunderbar beim Posen zuschauen, während man betont gelangweilt bei Mecki's abhängt 

Ausserdem schenken sie bei Mecki das einzig brauchbare Pils in Torbole aus!

Mal ernst: Das alles gehört für mich zum Lago-Entertainment dazu wie hohe Preise, arrogante Kellner und Mädels im knappen Sportdress - Ich liebe das! 

Axel


----------



## wogru (18. Juni 2008)

Also jedem das sein. Ich finde es nur witzig das jedesmal wenn ich von einer Tour komme beim Mecki kein Platz mehr frei ist. Dabei spielt die Uhrzeit komischerweise keine Rolle. Scheinbar muss man um 14 Uhr schon ein Handtuch auf einen Stuhl legen um später einen Platz zu haben


----------



## marc (18. Juni 2008)

wogru schrieb:


> Also jedem das sein. Ich finde es nur witzig das jedesmal wenn ich von einer Tour komme beim Mecki kein Platz mehr frei ist. Dabei spielt die Uhrzeit komischerweise keine Rolle. Scheinbar muss man um 14 Uhr schon ein Handtuch auf einen Stuhl legen um später einen Platz zu haben



Biker´s Malle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (18. Juni 2008)

wogru schrieb:
			
		

> Samstag, 31.05.2008, auf dem Tremalzo-Pass Richtung Passo Nota: "Vorsicht, da kommt ein Auto !!"


Hast du dich hochshutteln lassen?  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## wogru (18. Juni 2008)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Hast du dich hochshutteln lassen?
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



Der kam uns ohne Licht im Tunnel bergauf entgegen !!  

Ernsthaft, noch klappt bei mir bergauf !! Alles was man runter fahren will muss erarbeitet werden !!


----------



## fritzbox (18. Juni 2008)

wogru schrieb:


> Der kam uns ohne Licht im Tunnel bergauf entgegen !!
> 
> *Ernsthaft, noch klappt bei mir bergauf !! Alles was man runter fahren will muss erarbeitet werden* !!



Super Einstellung


----------



## tri4me (18. Juni 2008)

wogru schrieb:


> Der kam uns ohne Licht im Tunnel bergauf entgegen !!
> 
> Ernsthaft, noch klappt bei mir bergauf !! Alles was man runter fahren will muss erarbeitet werden !!



RESPECT

Du läßt mich wieder an die Ehre der Rider glauben 

Grüße, tri4me

Der grad spontan beschlossen hat am Fr mal die genannten locations alle heimzusuchen. Dazu noch das Cutty Sark, und vorher zum Essen ins  Porto oder Centrale. Oder zum Surfers Grill oder La Treazza, oder ins Lunello, oder Casa Beust. Mal sehen. Nur Mecki werd ich mir Schenken. Frühstück brauch ich nicht, und bis ich vom Berg zurück bin ist dort schon zu.. Da lass ich mir lieber nen Sundowner auf der Terasse des Lido Blu mit dem "genialstenLago-Blick wo gibt" schmecken.


----------



## wogru (18. Juni 2008)

Lido Blu ?? Da betteln doch die Enten um ein paar Brotkrümmel und die Spatzen klauen morgens die Brötchen.


----------



## tri4me (18. Juni 2008)

wogru schrieb:


> Lido Blu ?? Da betteln doch die Enten um ein paar Brotkrümmel und die Spatzen klauen morgens die Brötchen.



Weiß ich nicht. bin da nur zum "sundownen". 

Grüße von tri4me


----------



## Loggo (18. Juni 2008)

Vor zwei Jahren war ich auf einem Strandfest in Torbole - echt genial!  

Weiss jemand, wann das heuer stattfindet? Oder ist das eine Veranstaltung, die eh' einmal im Monat dort stattfindet?

Ansonsten ist die Wind's Bar natuerlich die erste Wahl! Auch wenn der Mojito mit Sirup statt mit echten Limetten serviert wird...


----------



## tri4me (18. Juni 2008)

Wenn du nen richtigen Mojito willst, wirst du nicht drum rum kommen, nach Riva in die Bar All´Ocha zu geh´n. Da is alles frisch.
Die Bar wird hauptsächlich von den locals bevölkert.

Grüße von tri4me

btw. Ich les dauernd Wind´s Bar. Da ist es doch um die Ecke im Moby Dick viel gemütlicher. Da werd ich am Do Abend das WM-Spiel gucken. Is immer gute Stimmung bei so nem Anlass.


----------



## powderJO (18. Juni 2008)

psx0407 schrieb:


> ... nach der tour zu mecki´s,...



das schließt sich aus. die typen die bei mecki rumsitzen fahren imho den ganzen tag keinen einzigen meter ...


edit: hätte vor dem posten weiterlesen sollen - dann wäre mir aufgefallen, dass es noch anderen aufgefallen ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loggo (18. Juni 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> das schließt sich aus. die typen die bei mecki rumsitzen fahren imho den ganzen tag keinen einzigen meter ...



Ehrlich gesagt, nach sieben Tagen am Bike fahre ich am Gardasee auch keinen Meter mehr... ;-)

Maximal Bier holen...


----------



## Cobra69 (18. Juni 2008)

wogru schrieb:


> @Fuxx: Du bist wohl im falschen Ort abgestiegen, die Bikerszene ist in Torbole. Ok, ist nicht weit bis dahin, aber ohne Auto geht´s nicht.



geht schon, mitm Schiff halt  

Aber abgesehen davon, geb ich Dir Recht: in Riva/Torbole ist eher die Zweiradfraktion zu finden. Wobei das IMHO nur auf die beiden Bikeshops (Carpentari und Meckis) zurückzuführen ist.

Ich persönlich wähle ja eher Riva als Basecamp aus. Torbole ist nett aber nen büschn klein. Wenn man da abends durch die Gass' schlendern will ist nach ner halben Stunde Schluss. Da ist in Riva mehr Flair. 
Und die besten Locations für ein zünftiges Abendprogramm sind sowieso ganz ausserhalb. 

@Fuxx : wenn Du wirklich in Malcesine unterkommst, schau Dir auf jeden Fall nach ner Tour die Speckstube an. Idealer Ort für ein Apres Bike Meal und man kann problemlos die Bikes mit an den Tisch !!!! nehmen.


----------



## fritzbox (18. Juni 2008)

Cobra69 schrieb:


> geht schon, mitm Schiff halt
> 
> Aber abgesehen davon, geb ich Dir Recht: in Riva/Torbole ist eher die Zweiradfraktion zu finden. Wobei das IMHO nur auf die beiden Bikeshops (Carpentari und Meckis) zurückzuführen ist.
> 
> ...



Seh ich genauso


----------



## MichaH2 (18. Juni 2008)

tri4me schrieb:


> Da werd ich am Do Abend das WM-Spiel gucken. Is immer gute Stimmung bei so nem Anlass.



Oh, hab ich was verpasst?  ;-)

Nix für ungut, das war aber ne schöne Steilvorlage...

Gruß

Micha


----------



## tri4me (18. Juni 2008)

MichaH2 schrieb:


> Oh, hab ich was verpasst?  ;-)
> 
> Nix für ungut, das war aber ne schöne Steilvorlage...
> 
> ...



Shit, da merkt man gleich wo ich große Teile des Juni 06 verbracht habe 


CU on the track
tri4me


----------



## easymtbiker (19. Juni 2008)

okay, jetzt wissen wir, wo sich die community trifft. 
und wenn man den tag über genug über bikes + technik + co unterhalten hat und abends lieber mit lustigen leuten und netten frauen  feiern möchte, wo geht man dann hin? 

bin bisher noch nich weiter gekommen als zum la pay, ortseingang riva von torbole.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (19. Juni 2008)

Loggo schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt, nach sieben Tagen am Bike fahre ich am Gardasee auch keinen Meter mehr... ;-)
> 
> Maximal Bier holen...



Wenn ich sieben Tage nur *am* Bike bin fahre ich auch keinen Meter mehr, da wäre ich ja völlig aus dem Training und müsste Grundlagen neu aufbauen.


----------



## #easy# (19. Juni 2008)

ich hänge mich mal hier ran................. Ich fahre mit meiner Familie dieses Jahr auch das erste mal an den Gardasee und darf sogar mein Bike mit nehmen..................... Wir sind in San Felice del Benaco untergebracht. Kann mir jemand sagen ob es von dort aus eine schöne Strecke gibt? Oder muß ich erst mit dem Auto noch, wo hin fahren?
danke
easy


----------



## Cobra69 (19. Juni 2008)

#easy# schrieb:


> ich hänge mich mal hier ran................. Ich fahre mit meiner Familie dieses Jahr auch das erste mal an den Gardasee und darf sogar mein Bike mit nehmen..................... Wir sind in San Felice del Benaco untergebracht. Kann mir jemand sagen ob es von dort aus eine schöne Strecke gibt? Oder muß ich erst mit dem Auto noch, wo hin fahren?
> danke
> easy


Hi easy,

mein Beileid. San Felice d.B. liegt genau an der Stelle an der der Lago öde wird. Ist natürlich Geschmacksache aber unabhängig vom Biken ist das nördliche Ufer einfach der schönere Bereich.

Nichtsdestotrotz bist Du nicht ganz verloren.
Du kannst mit dem Auto nach Limone fahren oder ins Valle Valvestino (von Gardone in die Berge) und die dortigen Touren in Angriff nehmen. Wie immer: den Moser als Grundlage nehmen.

Alternative: Mit dem Schiff von Toscolano-Maderno nach Torri del Benaco und an der Südflanke des Monte Baldo die Touren aus der Bike (war erst neulich in den Tourentipps). Also mal was was nicht im Moser steht.  

Da es ja ein Familienurlaub ist: Wenn ihr Baden wollt, schaut euch die Strände rund um Sirmione an.

Auf jeden Fall viel Spass


----------



## MichaH2 (19. Juni 2008)

Wieso mit dem Auto? Er hat doch das Rad dabei...das sind mir die richtigen Biker hier, mit dem Auto zum Einstieg der Tour fahren...  die paar Kilometer kann auch per Rad zurücklegen.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Juni 2008)

Ja klar die Gardesana Occidentale mit all den bekloppten Autofahrern mit Kind und Kegel lang..

Edith: Warum sieht man so wenige MTBiker in der Pizzeria Panorama oberhalb Campione (Pregasio) ?


----------



## MichaH2 (19. Juni 2008)

Hmm, ich bin schon komplett rum gefahren, von Torbole nach Torbole, allerdings mit dem Rennrad, die 169 km gingen aber, da waren nicht mehr bekloppte Autofahrer als normal unterwegs. Soweit ich weiß waren wir allerdings einige Teilstücke in den Tunnels illegal mit dem Rad. Da die Italiener eine Schwäche für Rennradfahrer haben (speziell für gedopte, hehe) war das aber kein Prob. Alle haben sich sehr Rücksichtsvoll verhalten.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## wogru (19. Juni 2008)

Wenn nicht gerade der Stuntman vom James Bond auf der Strasse fährt dann ist man auch relativ sicher.


----------



## Cobra69 (19. Juni 2008)

MichaH2 schrieb:


> Wieso mit dem Auto? Er hat doch das Rad dabei...das sind mir die richtigen Biker hier, mit dem Auto zum Einstieg der Tour fahren...  die paar Kilometer kann auch per Rad zurücklegen.



Naja, "ein paar Kilometer" sind was anderes. Sind immerhin knapp 40 Km von S.Fel. d.B. bis nach Limone.

Die Strecke bis nach Toscolano und dann mitm Schiff rüber nach Torri ist dann schon eher was.

Klar, gibts evtl. auch ein paar Routen oberhalb von Salo aber dafür fährt man schliesslich nicht an den Lago. Ist auch nicht wirklich das richtige zum Aufwärmen bzw. Ausrollen. Ansonsten gebe ich Dir recht und daher ist der Ort den man zum Übernachten wählt wahrscheinlich doch nicht so unwichtig. Von Riva/Torbole kann man bestimmt 80% ohne Anfahrt direkt vom Hotel starten.

@MichaH2 : klar, mitm Rennrad biste auch nur unwesentlich langsamer als die Autofahrer. Gerade auf der Occidentale. Allerdings sind ein paar Tunnel nicht mal breit genug für 2 Autos, da möchte ich nicht übersehen werden wenn dann einer von beiden rechts rüberzieht weil er merkt dass es eng wird.

@wogru : naja, manchmal kommen mir die Italiener alle vor als wenn sie mit dem Stuntman von James Bond verwandt wären. Fahren wie die absolut bekloppten.


----------



## fritzbox (19. Juni 2008)

MichaH2 schrieb:


> Hmm, ich bin schon komplett rum gefahren, von Torbole nach Torbole, allerdings mit dem Rennrad, die 169 km gingen aber, da waren nicht mehr bekloppte Autofahrer als normal unterwegs. Soweit ich weiß waren wir allerdings einige Teilstücke in den Tunnels illegal mit dem Rad. Da die Italiener eine Schwäche für Rennradfahrer haben (speziell für gedopte, hehe) war das aber kein Prob. Alle haben sich sehr Rücksichtsvoll verhalten.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Micha



Offtopic.
Die Tunnel nach Limone sind doch Sackdunkel ich möchte da nicht mit dem Rad fahren


----------



## dievole (20. Juni 2008)

#easy# schrieb:


> ich hänge mich mal hier ran................. Ich fahre mit meiner Familie dieses Jahr auch das erste mal an den Gardasee und darf sogar mein Bike mit nehmen..................... Wir sind in San Felice del Benaco untergebracht. Kann mir jemand sagen ob es von dort aus eine schöne Strecke gibt? Oder muß ich erst mit dem Auto noch, wo hin fahren?
> danke
> easy



Fahr mit Deinem Bike mal zum Rocca di Manerba, tolle Aussicht, ansonsten gibts da unten eine Radwegekarte zum kaufen (mit etwas gemütlicheren Touren als im Norden). Ansonsten eine schöne, noch nicht zu überlaufene Ecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (20. Juni 2008)

fritzbox schrieb:


> Offtopic.
> Die Tunnel nach Limone sind doch Sackdunkel ich möchte da nicht mit dem Rad fahren



Wir sind letztes Jahr da durch mit dem MTB, 3 personen, keiner hatte Licht dabei. Zum Glück waren ein paar (betrunkene?) Österreicher mit dem Auto hinter uns, zum einen haben sie mit dem Fernlicht für uns den Tunnel hell gemacht wenn keienr entgegen kam, zum anderen haben sie keinen Überholen lassen. Fand ich echt nett von denen, da muss man wirklich herzlichen Dank sagen !!


----------



## #easy# (20. Juni 2008)

Cobra69 schrieb:


> Hi easy,
> 
> mein Beileid. San Felice d.B. liegt genau an der Stelle an der der Lago öde wird. Ist natürlich Geschmacksache aber unabhängig vom Biken ist das nördliche Ufer einfach der schönere Bereich.
> 
> ...



Danke Dir  ja mal sehen wie oft mich meine Familie fahren lässt  nee soll in erster Linie ja ein Familienurlaub werden und deshalb haben wir uns eine Ecke ausgesucht die etwas ruhiger sein soll. 
@dievole wenn gar nicht, werde ich mal auf eigene Faust mal losfahren natürlich mit Moserkarten, welche Nr. brauch ich dann denn?
danke
easy


----------



## dievole (20. Juni 2008)

Da unten gibt's leider keine Moser-Touren. 
Es gibt aber vom Fremdenverkehrsamt San Felice eine Karte: "Valtenesi: Radtouren auf den Hügeln". Darüber hinaus verschiedene landschaftlich sehr schöne bereits gut ausgeschilderte Wege.


----------



## Cobra69 (20. Juni 2008)

dievole schrieb:


> Da unten gibt's leider keine Moser-Touren.



Direkt in San Felice nicht, das ist korrekt. Aber der Moser 12 reicht "herunter" bis Toscolano Maderno und beinhaltet auch die Touren im Valle Valvestino.


----------



## runner-biker (20. Juni 2008)

...bin vor zwei tagen vom gardasee zurückgekehrt...wir waren wiedermal in torbole. waren vorher immer in gardola (tignale)...da ist aber die katz´ verreckt. in torbole, arco und riva ist abends halt mehr los - und das "sehen und gesehen werden" bei der windsbar oder mecki´s gehört doch dazu...überhaupt, der gardasee hat ein flair, da kommt so schnell nichts ran!


----------



## böser_wolf (20. Juni 2008)

ich bin seit jahren in toscalano/maderno
da unten kannste gut biken ist halt net mosserisiert
am monte pizocolo gibts jede menge schöne abfahrten 
und vom see an den gipfel sinds gute 1400hm 
und zum valvestino oder idrosee is auch net soweit 
ich bin da letztes jahr mal ne tour mit 50km gefahren 
und hab nur 2 biker gesehn 
du solltes aber mit karte und gps umgehen können
gruß vom wolf
aber nightlife is da auch net;-)


----------



## Cobra69 (20. Juni 2008)

Cobra69 schrieb:


> Alternative: Mit dem Schiff von Toscolano-Maderno nach Torri del Benaco und an der Südflanke des Monte Baldo die Touren aus der Bike (war erst neulich in den Tourentipps). Also mal was was nicht im Moser steht.



Habs gefunden. War die Bike 10/07 und den Artikel gibts auch auf www.bike-magazin.de -> http://www.bike-magazin.de/bko/bike_artikel/show.php3?id=4811&nodeid=22&ps_lo=15


----------



## DrecksBecks (23. Juni 2008)

Auf keinen Fall die Windsbar - liegt direkt an der Straße.
Hat das Flair einer Autobahnraststätte!


----------



## wogru (23. Juni 2008)

DrecksBecks schrieb:


> Auf keinen Fall die Windsbar - liegt direkt an der Straße.
> Hat das Flair einer Autobahnraststätte!



damit scheidet Mecki´s dann auch aus !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (23. Juni 2008)

DrecksBecks schrieb:


> Auf keinen Fall die Windsbar - liegt direkt an der Straße.
> Hat das Flair einer Autobahnraststätte!



ach komm, sei nicht so hart. Soll doch jeder für sich entscheiden.
Zum Posen ist ideal. Nach nem Altissimo Ritt mit den Protektoren hinsetzen und nen feinen Eisbecher geniessen....ist doch schön


----------



## wogru (23. Juni 2008)

Am Gardasee gibt es übrigens auch einen 1m-Regel !! Zwischen Bestuhlung der WindsBar und Fahrbahn muss 1m Platz sein


----------



## marc (23. Juni 2008)

Stimmt. Und zwar für die Bikes, damit 3 nebeneinander passen.  und noch ein schlanker Minirock duchkommt


----------



## tri4me (23. Juni 2008)

Ich geh da jede Wette ein:

50% der Protektoren in der Winds-Bar waren noch nie höher als Nago (180 m über N.N.). ein höheren Quotienten wird man weltweit nur noch bei Mecki finden.

btw. Moby Dick war wieder klasse. Public Viewing mit dem Charme einer WG. Dazu frisches, kühles Pils. Und die Holländer haben verloren. Mehr geht einfach nicht.

Ach ja. Wenn wir schon beim posen sind. 4900hm in 2 Tagen. Völlig ohne Protektoren. Trotzdem nur 500 hm bergab auf Teer.

Ich hab jetzt eine neue Lieblingstour am Lago. Die toppt sogar alle Tremalzo-Varianten.

Torbole-Altissimo-Rif. Graziani. Trail nach S.Valentino-Corno della paura-Prada-Festa-strada "brenonico (oder so ähnlich). Auf 1000 m Höhe rechts runter auf wildesten Pfaden nach Loppio. Über pso. San Givanni  nach Nago und über die alte Straße zurück nach Torbole. 

Landschaft *****
Kondition *****
Fahrspaß *****

Grüße von tri4me


----------



## marc (23. Juni 2008)

tri4me schrieb:


> Ich geh da jede Wette ein:
> 
> 50% der Protektoren in der Winds-Bar waren noch nie höher als Nago (180 m über N.N.)...



wie sollen die da auch alleine hinkommen, die armen Jackets 

Möglich dass du Recht hast, allerdings mache ich mir über sowas keinen Kopf. Ich geniesse den Uphill genauso wie den DH...und wenn ich mal shuttle dann soll´s so sein. Hauptsache Spaß dem eine gewisse Verantwortung mit der Natur vorhergeht.

Marc

PS: Altissimo,Tremalzo,Stivo,...  alles mit dem Freerider incl. Jacket 
Bin also von den "anderen" 50%


----------



## fritzbox (23. Juni 2008)

tri4me schrieb:


> Ich geh da jede Wette ein:
> 
> 50% der Protektoren in der Winds-Bar waren noch nie höher als Nago (180 m über N.N.). ein höheren Quotienten wird man weltweit nur noch bei Mecki finden.
> 
> ...



So ähnlich fuhr ich letztes Jahr auch bin aber von Brentonico nach Torbole 
Eine Hammertour mit deutlich über 2500HM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrecksBecks (24. Juni 2008)

keine protektorte Kommasäufer in der Windsbar?


----------



## marc (24. Juni 2008)

Protek-Torte, Komma-Säufer 
scheinen interessantes auf der Karte zu haben  



(wind´s Bar ist nicht Ballermann)


----------



## wogru (24. Juni 2008)

an den Aussagen erkennt man aber wo andere besser hinfahren sollten


----------



## FuXX (25. Juni 2008)

Hola!

Nochmals vielen Dank für die Zahlreichen Infos!

Vielleicht kann mir noch jemand einen schönen Alpenpass nennen, auf dem ich meinen neuen Quattro ordentlich ausfahren kann... 
Komme aus Richtung Köln.

Vielen Dank und schönen Gruss,
FuXX


----------



## DrecksBecks (26. Juni 2008)

Tremalzo what else!


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Juni 2008)

FuXX schrieb:


> Hola!
> 
> Nochmals vielen Dank für die Zahlreichen Infos!
> 
> ...



Hmmm..Tremalzo nur mit passender Bereifung und einem vorrausfahrenden MTBler der einem den Weg freimacht. Aber ich hab da auch schon Porschefahrer getroffen. 
Stilfserjoch auf keinen Fall, da spritzen einem soviel Moped- und Rennradfahrer auf die Haube, das wird blutig.
Restefond und Galibier liegen ja in F.
Bei den Österreichern wirds teuer zu rasen.
An den CroceDomini hab ich nette Erinnerungen einspurig teilweise...eine schöne Heizerstrecke ist auch vom Comer See rauf/runter nach St.Moritz.
Auch von Nauders runter ins Tal ist nett, aber zuviel Verkehr. 
Allgemein wirst du aber in Südtirol abseits der Transitrouten genug finden, die Südtiroler sind ja als gemeine Raser bekannt und nirgends sonst findet man soviele WRX und Lancer auf der Strasse. 
Sind leider schon einige Unschuldige dran gestorben  .....nur mal so ins Gebetbuch. Grad mit den Motorradfahrern und den LKW-Fahrern ist nicht zu spassen, die fahren immer in der Mitte der Strasse!

Genug OT

Was waren jetzt noch die echten Alternativen zu Mecki, Windsbar und Co.?


----------

